# CO2 Diffusion Help



## WTHreleased (4 Apr 2021)

So I am running a 55 gallon planted aquaruim with a sump and internal overflow box. I just added CO2 to my system, but am finding the design of my system with the overflow box in the center created split water circulation patterns (see pictures). So the CO2 from the diffuser only circulates on one side of the tank. I considered adding a second diffuser, but I honestly don't like even having the one because it is unsightly. So I am looking for something that can go below the tank, out of sight with my sump.

I looked into the Griggs and the Cerges setups, but don't have the capacity to build one and they don't seem to be available for purchase. There are CO2 reactors, but they are costly and I can't find one that will fit my 3/4" return hose. So I looked into inline CO2 diffusers and again had a hard time finding one that fits the 3/4" return tubing. I found one on Amazon (see pictures), but the reviews aren't great. I found a brand, JBL that looks better, but it does not seem to be available in the U.S. So I got the only one I could find.

So, I wanted to turn to the community to see if I could get any more help or advice. I appreciate any you can give. Thanks.
Pictures


----------



## WTHreleased (4 Apr 2021)

Here is the link to the pictures.
2 new photos by William Hoffmann


----------



## foxfish (4 Apr 2021)

The easy way is to place a ceramic diffuser in front of your return pump.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Apr 2021)

As above, have the gas be sucked and mixed via the return pump, that will also help with distribution as your return is split to both sides of the tank


----------



## WTHreleased (4 Apr 2021)

Okay, I tried this just now and can't get my diffuser as low as my return pump without turning it sideways or upside down.  I don't think I should do that, right?  And if I don't, only about half the bubbles are getting sucked in.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Apr 2021)

WTHreleased said:


> Okay, I tried this just now and can't get my diffuser as low as my return pump without turning it sideways or upside down.  I don't think I should do that, right?  And if I don't, only about half the bubbles are getting sucked in.


Turning it on its side is fine.


----------



## foxfish (4 Apr 2021)

I have no idear of how you sytem or sump is set up but the most effective way i have found is by utilising a cut down plastic bottle...


----------



## WTHreleased (5 Apr 2021)

Wow, that is really good!  Thank you!


----------

